
How to evaluate candidates for your first UX hire when you don't know UX - blake8086
https://uxdesign.substack.com/p/how-to-evaluate-candidates-for-my
======
jbeastmode3
So so critical for them to think about overall business goals, and not only
their own

------
alanlamm
one pet peeve of mine is if in the candidate's portfolio they place login
screens or introductory carrousel screens prominently.

~~~
designcode
login is very important part of the UX though, if they can't login, their USER
eXperience will be reduced.

------
jariel
Portfolio is also a good reference point.

~~~
zzzcpan
But if you don't know UX, how can you judge such portfolio? You will be
leaning towards pretty show-offy things, but not good UX.

~~~
jariel
It's much easier to be a critic than to actually 'do'.

Film critics are usually on the mark and have nowhere near the skill to make
films.

If someone 'doesn't know design' in any way whatsoever, and for some reason
they want to be responsible for it ... they are in trouble.

I would suggest learning a little bit about at least what's important to the
organisation, and finding reference sites as comparatives.

